# Compound tube problem



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

I used the search engine and couldn't find anything that help. 

I have a Best then ever 48" compound tube. Lately It started having a gap of air , always about 1/4 to a 1/3 of the way. Kind of fart as I am using it. Sometime it does create unecessary mess, but mostly it takes away quite a bit from the holding capacity.
I have try different mud thickness. 
The tube must be 5 years old. I use it for internal angle and sometime with the flat applicator. Always prime it with water before running mud and always run it bunch of time in water to clean it.

Anybody had the same problem in the pass ? Any idea ?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I have never used a compound tube, but if they are like bazookas and pumps, it sounds like your tube is no longer air tight and are sucking in air while filling. Try replacing the seals/gaskets/ o rings and look for any cracks in the tube or cone.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

i have exactly the same problem with the Tape pro tube, and i cleaned it from inside and placed the gaskets in their place and will try it again soon, or maybe dust my old warrior the can am tube ....


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

The tube broke on the job. I was pulling on it and I heard a snap. Then the handle came loose. Open it up. The gasket is mounted on a piece of alluminium that fit tight in the rod wich is the handle. I guess this was attached with some text screw that gave up over time. I use some self-taping wafer screw I had kicking around to screw the handle to the gasket holding piece. Voila. Fix it. 

The more mud is in the tube the more weight and force was onto that piece , I guess. One side came loose as you pulled on it and then the gasket would come untight, creating the air gap. 

Had the end of the job I heard one of the screw fall out. I'll drill right trough and put a nut and bolt tomorrow. At least i finished the job. 

Sorry I didn't take picture. My phone was out of battery.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its depends on the seal set out, I dont know what BTE is like but tapepro have a front seal and back seal on the plunger, If its not clean and lubed then air is usually the back seal isnt working right, Either dryed out, To much crap on the inside of the tube. Take it out and bend it a little out at the edges, Clean and lube the tube and most often they come good, It its not sealing the air gets passed but it is a little odd how yours gets a burp is the same spot.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> i have exactly the same problem with the Tape pro tube, and i cleaned it from inside and placed the gaskets in their place and will try it again soon, or maybe dust my old warrior the can am tube ....


Bob dont use solvent base lube it will kill the wiper. Have a look at the wiper if you can see a line arount the wiped about 1/8 from the top the wiper is in good health. If not it is worn out, you can reverse the wipers for a bit extra life. The suction one gets heavier usage.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

gazman said:


> Bob dont use solvent base lube it will kill the wiper. Have a look at the wiper if you can see a line arount the wiped about 1/8 from the top the wiper is in good health. If not it is worn out, you can reverse the wipers for a bit extra life. The suction one gets heavier usage.


thanks for the info pal , here are some pics i just took for it , i hope its still in new health, its about one year old !


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

To me the wiper looks worn out. See how the line is not visible in places, that is the wear indicator. The good news is you don't have to buy a whole new tube, the wipers are considered a wear item and are replaceable.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Ill check with Brad in CSR building supplies, hopefully they have it !


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

gazman said:


> To me the wiper looks worn out. See how the line is not visible in places, that is the wear indicator. The good news is you don't have to buy a whole new tube, the wipers are considered a wear item and are replaceable.


Tried to get new wipers, and couldnt find but the whole piston for half the price of the new tube which is only one year old !!! So i got myself a new columbia tube for some extra $$ instead of buying the piston! Will keep looking for wipers though, untill then the tapepro is parked with the canam.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That sux Bob, these are the parts that you need.

https://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/compound-tube-ca-t/1608-p003-piston-wiper.html


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Bob,
You don't really need the whole piston, it is just easier and quicker.
The wiper seals are available from:
Wallboard Trim and Tool
https://www.wallboardtrim.com/product/00/TPP003/TP-Piston-Wiper-EA

Walltools.com:
http://www.walltools.com/blu-p003.html

Not listed but I would also think:
West-Tech Drywall Tools and Spray Equipment
#13 – 5965 205A Street
Langley, British Columbia, V3A 8C4
Ph +1 604 534 0044
www.westtechtools.com

All-Wall
http://www.all-wall.com/Piston-Wiper-Blueline-Pump.html

Plastering Supplies
https://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/compound-tube-ca-t/1608-p003-piston-wiper.html

You can also try swapping the piston head end for end if the front wiper doesn't have much wear.

If you replace the wiper, follow these steps:
Disassemble and clean
Remove the piston assembly from the rod
Separate parts
Trim off the wiper nibs
Remove the wiper - use pliers
Clean P002
Fit new wiper by gradually pulling through the nibs
When sitting flush, trim off the excess nib length so they are the same as the old ones, approx. 1/8", 3mm.
Reassemble piston, refit to rod.

It's only the rear wiper that affects suction.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## chickenfryer (Dec 23, 2014)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Tried to get new wipers, and couldnt find but the whole piston for half the price of the new tube which is only one year old !!! So i got myself a new columbia tube for some extra $$ instead of buying the piston! Will keep looking for wipers though, untill then the tapepro is parked with the canam.


There seems to be a lot of people unable to use google. Thus asking others for help and do the searching for them. Finding a part is not that difficult on the web.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

gazman said:


> That sux Bob, these are the parts that you need.
> 
> https://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/compound-tube-ca-t/1608-p003-piston-wiper.html


I contacted them they dont ship to canada, and i contacted Tom and he sent me a list of companies, none of the Canadian ones carry it, the one who does doesnt sell to individuals. 

I looked into ebay and amazon , nothing there ! And I need it or im gonna waste my time and get frustrated , thats why i got the new one.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

chickenfryer said:


> There seems to be a lot of people unable to use google. Thus asking others for help and do the searching for them. Finding a part is not that difficult on the web.


Its easy to find almost everything on google, the hard part is to get it shipped, and most important time.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Most members on here don't mind helping other members out dude

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

chickenfryer said:


> There seems to be a lot of people unable to use google. Thus asking others for help and do the searching for them. Finding a part is not that difficult on the web.


Most members on here don't mind helping other members out dude 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

